# Masos de solana



## traduchick

Hola, estic traduint al castellà rutes senderistes, i em trobo amb aquesta frase que no se molt bé com posar-la:

_"L'itinerari passa pels *masos de solana* El Coll, El Janpere, La Batllia..."

El itinerario pasa por las masías *de solana* El Coll, El Janpere, La Batllia...
_
Cóm es pot traduir "de solana"?? Solera, señorial,??? Soleado???


----------



## ernest_

Crec que pots deixar «de solana». Si no tinc mal entès, en català seria «de solell».


----------



## Xiscomx

_El itinerario pasa por las masías *de solana* *de* El Coll, El Janpere, La Batllia..._


----------



## Elxenc

A més a més de SOLELL que és un altre sinònim; he cercat SOLANA al DCVB perquè trobava que  SOLANA  era paraula del català.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  1. SOLÀ 
|| *1. *_adj. *(f. -ANA)*_ Exposat al sol; cast. _solano. _Terra pus ferma, | nova, mes plana, | blana, solana, | tot bon terreny, Spill 13424._* Paret solana:*_ la paret situada cap a llevant (Eiv.). 
|| *2. *_m.* Terreny de muntanya on toca molt el sol*_ (or., occ., val.); cast. _solana. _«Anirem a passejar per tots aqueixos solans». Tant el camí del bosc com el del solà...                                                                                                                                                                                                       I el dicc. Normatiu Valencià també recull aquesta accepció directament en femení: 
_*SOLANA*_ [solána]
1.f. Sol fort. Amb aquesta solana no abellix caminar per la muntanya.
_*2.f. GEOGR. Part d'una muntanya o d'una vall situada cara a migdia, on pega més el sol.*_


----------



## Xiscomx

I t'has deixat la part més significativa:

Solana, topon.: a) nom de nombroses partides de terra, masies i muntanyes de Catalunya i del País Valencià


----------



## Elxenc

Xiscomx said:


> I t'has deixat la part més significativa:
> 
> Solana, topon.: a) nom de nombroses partides de terra, masies i muntanyes de Catalunya i del País Valencià






       Disculpeu, però en no trobar-lo als diccionaris que he consultat: DCVB i el Normatiu Valencià, no he pogut afegir-lo. Quin n'heu consultat? Per afegir-lo al meu llistat de consultables. Gràcies.


----------



## Xiscomx

L’edició electrònica consultable a través d’Internet del _Diccionari català-valencià-balear_ (DCVB) d’A. M. Alcover i F. de B. Moll és el resultat del projecte d’informatització del DCVB que s’ha dut a terme a l’IEC durant el bienni 2001-2002.

De res.


----------



## traduchick

Moltes gràcies a tots. Efectivament en català normalment es faria servir "de solell", però per aquesta zona (Ripollès), fan servir "de solana", per això no acababa de trovar la traducció correcta.

La traducció al final la he deixat com "_El itinerario pasa por las masías *de solana* *de *El Coll, El Janpere, La Batllia..."_


----------

